# AppleScript:  simply "OK" only dialog Howto?



## vettezuki (Oct 21, 2005)

when using

display dialog "Say something."

The dialog is an Ok + Cancel type. I'd like an "Ok" (confirmation) only dialog.  How does one specify this?


----------



## barhar (Oct 21, 2005)

display dialog "Say something" buttons {"OK"}

If you want the 'OK' button as the default button, blue in color, and activated if the <return> or <enter> key pressed ...

display dialog "Say something" buttons {"OK"} default button "OK"


----------

